# Question for those who do art full time



## Tigercougar (Nov 3, 2012)

Something I've always wondered: what is the ratio of work you are commissioned for (or bid on) vs. original work that you do? Do you have the time to develop your original work to where you could sell it/prints of it if you chose, or can you only squeeze in a few sketches worth of personal work here and there?


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 3, 2012)

I do only originally work.  But then I'm never commissioned.  I'm also not a full time doodlist.

Why did I bother answering?


----------



## Lhune (Nov 4, 2012)

I barely get around to drawing stuff for myself. If I do, it's mostly doodles here and there in my dummy, gesture practice or other studies. I haven't drawn a full color illustration that was purely for my own recreation in probably a few years now.

However, I hold the right to sell prints of work that is commissioned from me, unless the commissioner pays for that right which is a pretty large extra fee. I barely ever sell prints though, the money that's left after whatever site took their share is such a ridiculously small amount that you'd have to sell hundreds of prints for to be even slightly profitable.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 4, 2012)

This hasn't been my situation in a while, since I'm currently bogged down with schoolwork, though I suspect it will be for the next few months once November is over. But when I was doing commission work full time, it was a pretty even split most weeks, depending on what projects I was working on at the time. Some days I just devote completely to personal projects, other days are completely for commission work. It really depends where my hand decides to go, or if I have a deadline to meet.


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 4, 2012)

All my time is essentially geared towards doing commissioned work only, same with Llune, i haven't done a large, fully colored personal piece for myself in years.  But I try to shoehorn in some colored sketches and doodles when I can, but i do those in the hours not designated for work that I set aside each day.  Thankfully i have wonderful commissioners who are open to hear ideas for thier characters and I offer a slightly cheaper rate for commissions that let me play around with the character and situation. So even though it's a commission for another, it's more a collaborative work and I still generally have fun painting them.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2012)

I have not completed a personal piece for a couple of months now. No time. 
Though I do have some oil paintings and one or two digital pieces that i dab onto during my breaks.


----------



## Thaily (Nov 4, 2012)

I mostly do work that has a purpose, as in, for other people than myself.
But I do take some time to sketch for myself from time to time, which is essential. 
I recommend all artists do, or you'll burn out and get nothing at all done.

That said, artists can sell prints of commissioned work, just FYI.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd love to know how people get commissioned in the first place. It always gets on my tits when you see artists that don't even have a basic grasp of anatomy doing dozens of xommissions.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I'd love to know how people get commissioned in the first place. It always gets on my tits when you see artists that don't even have a basic grasp of anatomy doing dozens of xommissions.



For how much though? 5 bucks a pop?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> For how much though? 5 bucks a pop?



Yeah, but even that adds up, when the actual effort put in to it probably isn't even close to reaching $5. Plus even doing shitty small priced stuff like that, they're getting their name around, people are favouriting them and so on. It's also advertising.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 4, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Yeah, but even that adds up, when the actual effort put in to it probably isn't even close to reaching $5. Plus even doing shitty small priced stuff like that, they're getting their name around, people are favouriting them and so on. It's also advertising.



Pretty much answered your own question there, heh. You've got to start somewhere.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2012)

Lhune said:


> Pretty much answered your own question there, heh. You've got to start somewhere.



Which is my point. You see people selling shitty art by the bucketload, and for some reason, you know you're not good at drawing, but not as bad as the stuff making money, why can't you get started with that.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2012)

With freelancing, part of what takes up your time is putting yourself out there. Work hardly ever finds you until you've really made a name for yourself.
I'm new here, so I don't know you very well, except that I enjoy your posts and avatars!

So I have to ask, what have you been doing to make yourself available as an artist for hire? Am I right
that you are kind of asking how freelancers get work in a round about sort of way?


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 4, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I'd love to know how people get commissioned in the first place. It always gets on my tits when you see artists that don't even have a basic grasp of anatomy doing dozens of xommissions.


This, so this.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2012)

Again, just by being available, putting themselves out there and being cheap. 

Art is and always will be, very subjective.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 5, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I'd love to know how people get commissioned in the first place. It always gets on my tits when you see artists that don't even have a basic grasp of anatomy doing dozens of xommissions.



Do a lot of simple stuff for really cheap to begin with. That's how I got my big kick back into the commission scene a year or two ago, I did two Iron Artist sets that went for 99 cents a sketch. And once that had proven that there was demand, I increased prices right after that and people still came back. 

I also get a lot of commissions from Furbid and Furbuy. Sure, relisting auctions doesn't always guarantee a sale, but I get a sale from about 6 out of 10 auctions listed. So, perseverance pays off.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2012)

A lot of it is attitude too. Would you want to commission someone who comes off angry all the time?


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 5, 2012)

-Always- be nice when dealing with potential clients. Always. Even when they jerk you around. 
Your online presence is the face of your business and you will indeed be a lot more approachable. 

Have fun with it and don't be afraid to throw in a little something extra. It's a great way to get return clientÃ¨le.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 5, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> -Always- be nice when dealing with potential clients. Always. Even when they jerk you around.
> Your online presence is the face of your business and you will indeed be a lot more approachable.
> 
> Have fun with it and don't be afraid to throw in a little something extra. It's a great way to get return clientÃ¨le.



Yes, this. It's one thing to be annoyed at a client, and it's another to put on a good face for it. No matter what, always be polite and approachable, but don't let them walk all over you. It's a fine line to tread, for certain, but be firm when you have to be.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 5, 2012)

Also, on a practical level. Should the deal go awry and go the legal route, the transcripts of the exchange can be used as evidence.
If the artist remains cool and polite in all their dealings, it will really bode well for them. 
That's why I have all my agreements, from client interest, through to the done deal, in writing. 

A contract is not a fool proof way to avoid getting shafted. If a client wants to hurt you they will. So every bit helps.
Sorry that I'm taking this thread away from its original question, but I hope these tips can help new artists.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> A lot of it is attitude too. Would you want to commission someone who comes off angry all the time?



You're just picking on me because I try to force people away from me so I can avoid real human contact and emotions, so I can remain a bitter, lonely and twisted shell of a person.

Shame on you.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 5, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> A lot of it is attitude too. Would you want to commission someone who comes off angry all the time?


Totally. Even if a customer is totally pissing be off (which almost never happens, but it has in the past) I play nice and don't lose my temper. I have read some horror stories on Artist Beware when artists lose their crap on people. It totally turns people off of working with them and most of the readers of AB give that artist a preemptive block.


----------

